# Hello from Alberta



## amp23

Welcome to the forum  I'm sure you can learn a lot from the people that are on here, just keep an open mind and take in all the information you can!


----------



## tinyliny

Welcom here. There are quite a few members from Alberta. Great country!
We look forward to hearing what you decide to do with those wintery days and your discoveries as you get to know each other more.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Welcome!! Please share some pics of your horse with us!


----------



## BCtazzie

welcome from next door


----------



## kait18

welcome  would love to see a pic of your horsey friend


----------



## Tsaraph

Thanks for all the welcomes  Check out my barn for a photo of the two of us. I don't have many pictures of Sheena yet, but will hopefully get some more soon.


----------



## Reiterin

welcome to the forum. Is that Sheena in your avatar? She has a pretty face. =)


----------



## Tsaraph

Reiterin said:


> welcome to the forum. Is that Sheena in your avatar? She has a pretty face. =)


Thanks  Yes, that's Sheena.


----------



## waresbear

Welcome from the Cariboo in BC. Enjoy the forum. Our cold weather has already hit, a few times, melted away only to come back again. Made sure I got a ride in yesterday when the snow took a break. You learn to do that in winter, take advantage of any time it's mild enough to ride. Keep us posted on your efforts to keep involved with your horse during winter.


----------

